# Green Lasers for Walthers



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Found this by accident - it was an ad in my GMAIL acct put up by Google. Green laser for Walther and M&P...

Only the P22 is available, but they will be around for other models soon...

http://www.laseraimingsystems.com/products.php


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Ouu, I hope the come out with one for the P99 soon. Id buy one.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Found this by accident - it was an ad in my GMAIL acct put up by Google. Green laser for Walther and M&P...
> 
> Only the P22 is available, but they will be around for other models soon...
> 
> http://www.laseraimingsystems.com/products.php


I understand why people want green,I understand why they want a laser and I also realize there are no lasergrips for some guns and no lasermax for them either BUT why would anyone wanna hang an anchor from the front of their pistol??


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

:smt082 I just noticed how big it was.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is big - but no bigger than the light/laser combinations. I assume that the mechanics for a green laser takes more space than a red. Realize too that the laser is on a P22 - that is a small gun. The frame is pretty small. It may not seem as big on a bigger gun...

Just posted it in other people were interested.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Heck, I can't see the red one. I'm sure I couldn't see the green one...


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hey Ship...I did a little research for ya and found this.......Might be good info for you about Green lasers from CTC's forums

Administrator
Hero Member




































 Offline

Posts: 726










"Helping bad guys make informed decisions"

 
   
*Re: Green laser *
« *Reply #1 on:* April 30, 2006, 07:36:25 AM »
 All Laser devices are regulated by the FDA. The FDA will allow up to a class IIIA laser (eyesafe) for this application, they will allow a power output of up to 5mW , we use 5mW laser diodes. (translated, we build the brightest laser allowed by federal law for this application)

Laser diode 101.









Taking a laser diode and precisely spacing it from a collumating lense is what is typically done to generate a laser beam.

The laser diodes themselves come in various wavelengths, which determines the color of the beam. The color spectrum goes from at one end infrared, above say 800 nm down through visible light, red at 670, orange 635, green is approx 550nm. to blue to ultraviolet.

Green is the optimum color for visibility to the human eye.

The problem is mass storage systems such as CD's are driving the industry to skip green and go straight to blue. When this technology is available look for a major increase in CD storage capability. The green lasers, you are hearing about, utilize something called a DOUBLER CHIP mounted in front of an infrared laser diode which cuts the wavelength in half in order to reach the green spectrum.

The problem with these devices is that the doubler chip operates at around 10% efficiency meaning that 10 times as much power is required in order to get an equal output beam. High power input means high heat, which is the another enemy of diodes. 10x the power means a MUCH bigger powersource than (2) 2032 lithium batteries, this bigger power source would not fit into the space in a gun grip.

In a nut shell we have not seen a system which could hold up in a real life application.....high cost/low reliability.

Look for the next real move in lasersights to be the blue laser in about 2 years. The blue laser will have about the same perceived brightness as current 635 nm red/orange lasers only they will be blue.

Crimson Trace will be there when the technology is ready.

Hope this helps. Joe
Report to moderator







Logged Joe Schwab
Customer Service


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

jeez, that suckers BIG!... i'd think i'll stick with the BA-7... not that i can see anyway... but hey... all in good humor...

on the brighter side it might actually help with the recoil...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have a P22 - but I am guess that it isn't a standard size rail (to allow it to fit on other guns or a rifle)?


----------

